

Fire TV, and Amazon's Commitment to Consumption - sizzle
http://newyorker.com/online/blogs/currency/2014/04/fire-tv-and-amazon-commitment-to-consumption.html

======
amits89
Fire is the name of flagship product from Amazon for example Kindle Fire. Now
Fire TV it's all about making best use of supply chain and Amazon store
present worldwide.

